# confused.com



## simon noyce (Jun 5, 2011)

hi guys another question about my finch,i have 10 birds now and 1 of them looks really unsteady when she starts to fall asleep shes starting to attack the other birds at feedin times now,ive took her out and is now calling for partner,she seems alot smaller then the others and from a pet shop.she doesnt seem like shes dying,just not acting like the other 9.any info would be a great help


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like to me that the little one is trying to establish it's rank in the flock , I may be wrong, but if she is a new bird this is possible which would suggest to me what the aggressive behaviour is about , I may be totally off , but maybe not


----------

